# Two sisters, X Serra de Estrela/Terra Nova looking for homes



## Margot (Feb 3, 2009)

Last weekend we picked up this two sisters from the street:

Bianca - Album de Fotos: Mafalda e Maxima: Adopta-nos!

We were told that the owner of the house moved out and left her two dogs behind, on the street. The dogs that they were always living inside the property. Poor girls were so shocked that they just curled on the ground next to the gate and stayed like this for a few days until someone from the village contacted us.

They are young, around 1,5 year old, very gentle and sweet and absolutely beautiful. We are told they are a cross between Serra de Estrela dog (face) and Terra Nova (body, fur). 

Anyone that would like to adopt them, together or separately, please contact Bianca Association at: [email protected]


----------

